# Water Heater Not Draining



## TSHRED56 (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay I got "lucky".
Removed the old valve without breaking it!:










Installed a way better option with many times more flow (for the big chunks):










Now draining much better:










Now I need to find out how to flush the corrosion out.

----


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

turn the water on to the water heater and a lot of that crap will wash right out . you may have to run that wire up into the valve to dislodge all of it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you have a hard water issue?
Ron


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That the old gas flex line you reused in 06?? there was a recall on them.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If that 'sediment' was plastic, it's what left of your dip tube.


----------



## TSHRED56 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jacques said:


> That the old gas flex line you reused in 06?? there was a recall on them.


Thanks for that heads-up!!
I will get it changed out pronto.

---


----------



## TSHRED56 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jacques said:


> If that 'sediment' was plastic, it's what left of your dip tube.


No it was a brittle calcified substance that turned to powder when easily crushed between the fingers.


---


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

That full flow ball valve that you installed is the first thing I install when I install a new water heater.

Brass nipple
3/4" threaded ball valve
3/4" MIP to 2/4" male hose adapter

Every 6 months or so. I hook up a hose and open the valve to blast out the sediment. I leave the water on to blow out under pressure.


----------

